# Γερμανικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2009)

Αφού το ξεκινήσατε από εδώ και εδώ, ας ξεκινήσουμε με τις λέξεις που αναφέρει η γερμανική βίκι εδώ (ο κατάλογος είναι εμφανώς πολύ προχειροφτιαγμένος, για να μην πω αστείος, κυρίως με γερμανικές λέξεις που πέρασαν στα ελληνικά των γκασταρμπάιτερ). Οι διαφωνίες μου, ορατές :):


μπίρα, Bier
φροϊλάιν, Fräulein _(ίσως κατανοητή, αλλά όχι στη γλώσσα)_
γκασταρμπάιτερ, Gastarbeiter
Κάιζερ, Kaiser (μόνο για το Γερμανό αυτοκράτορα)
καρτόφι, από (λέει) Kartoffel, μέσω του ρωσ. Картофель και του ποντιακού ιδιώματος 
κιτς, Kitsch
κραχ, (Börsen)krach
λαϊτμοτίφ, Leitmotiv
λούμπεν (προλεταριάτο), Lumpenproletariat
ναζί, Nazi (αλλά με τη γαλλική προφορά και όχι νάτσι)
πάννα, (Auto-)Panne, βλάβη αυτοκινήτου 
πόλτεργκαϊστ, Poltergeist
πρέτσελ, Brezel
σνίτσελ, Schnitzel
στρούντελ, Strudel
τάλιρο, από _ιταλ._ tallero, από _γερμ._ Taler
βαλς, από _γαλλ._ valse, από το _γερμ._ Walzer
ζέπελιν, Zeppelin (επίσης με γαλλική προφορά, όχι Τσέπελιν)
ζικ ζακ, ζιγκ ζαγκ, Zick zack (πιθανή προέλευση επίσης από _γαλλ. _ziczac ή zigzag, ίσως μέσω του _τουρκ._ zikzak)


Το άρθρο είναι συνολικά πολύ προχειρογραμμένο (και για τα δάνεια σε άλλες γλώσσες). Το πιο ωραίο από πολλά λάθη που θα δείτε απλώς φυλλομετρώντας το είναι, λέει, το σερβοκροάτικο pauza, από το Pause (παύση κανείς);

Και πώς γίνεται λίστα με ναζί χωρίς φύρερ, δεν το καταλαβαίνω...


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Καλή αρχή, πάντως!

*Αρχικές παρατηρήσεις*
_κιτς, λαϊτμοτίφ, λούμπεν_: τεράστιες παραλείψεις της σελίδας που κοίταξα εγώ
_μπίρα_, όπως και με το _τάλιρο_: γερμανική που πήραμε μέσω ιταλικής
_πολτεργκάιστ_: το προτιμώ (κι ας διαφωνεί το διαδίκτυο) παροξύτονο, σαν το _γκασταρμπάιτερ_.
_panne_, γαλλική λέξη, αλλά δεν τη χρησιμοποιούμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι παρατηρήσεις για τις γαλλικές προφορές σε λέξεις όπως _Ναζί_ και _ζέπελιν_.


Προσθήκη από τους συνδέσμους του δόκτορα:
αλτσχάιμερ, μπλιτς, ερζάτς, καπούτ, σναπς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2009)

Άλλα άρθρα στη Λεξιλογία με λέξεις γερμανικής καταγωγής στα ελληνικά:


μπλιτσάκι = a blitz game
Ντρεζιέν και ντρεζίνα: από το ποδήλατο στον σιδηρόδρομο
_ούπα_ και _ούπατ_ στο Plug ή Πού πας χωρίς βύσμα; 
_τρουκ_ στο snaps (and buttons) 
υπαίθριος κατανεμητής, ΚΑΦΑΟ = primary cross-connection point (PCP), "green cabinet"


_(η έρευνα συνεχίζεται...) :)_


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Μην ξεχάσεις:

ντελικατέσεν
λάγκερ
και κυρίως:
*φούτερ*


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ζέπελιν, Zeppelin (επίσης με γαλλική προφορά, όχι Τσέπελιν)


Την αγγλική προφορά πήραμε. Η δε γερμανική νόμιζα είναι προπαροξύτονη: Τσέπελιν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Την αγγλική προφορά πήραμε. Η δε γερμανική νόμιζα είναι προπαροξύτονη: Τσέπελιν.


Σου το έχω πει, δόκτορα, να μη γράφουμε την ώρα που βλέπουμε και ειδήσεις...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2009)

*ασπιρίνη*
*βενζόλιο*
γκαουσιανός
γκεστάλτ
έντελβαϊς
ερτζιανός
*κοβάλτιο*
μαζοχισμός (_μέσω της γαλλικής_)
μπλίτσκριγκ
νεάντερταλ
*νικέλιο*
ντάσχουντ
*ντίζελ*
ντόμπερμαν
πίντσερ
ροτβάιλερ
σνάουτσερ
χάμπουργκερ (_μέσω της αγγλικής_)
χάμστερ (_μέσω της αγγλικής_)
ωμικός

Στα αντιδάνεια, μέσω γερμανικής μάς ήρθε το *καρτέλ* (<_χάρτης_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2009)

χανσεατικός
οστπολιτίκ

_από τον β'π.π.:_
Άνσλους
πάντσερ
στούκα(ς)
Γκεστάπο, γκεσταπίτης
κομαντατούρ
χιτλερικός
γκεμπελισμός

_από άλλα κύρια ονόματα:_
εγελιανός-χεγκελιανός
μαρξισμός (κατά το ΛΚΝ μέσω των γαλλικών)
φροϊδικός
γιουνγκιανός
λουθηρανισμός (κι αυτό μέσω των γαλλ. κατά το ΛΚΝ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2009)

*...και γερμανικές φράσεις που πέρασαν στα ελληνικά*

Δύο πολύ γνωστές:

*Drei Professoren - Vaterland verloren!* (Τρεις καθηγητάδες, χάθηκε η πατρίδα!) Αποδίδεται στον Μπίσμαρκ _(διαφωνώ με τη μετάφραση «καθηγητές», κτγμ δεν δείχνει αρκετά την περιφρόνηση του καγκελάριου για τους ακαδημαϊκούς συμβούλους του...)_

*Es gibt Richter in Berlin!* (Υπάρχουν δικαστές στο Βερολίνο). Η μπεντροβάτη μάλλον ιστορία εδώ, στην πρώτη παράγραφο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Το *λιντ*, πληθ. *τα λίντερ* (lied, lieder). Παρότι η προφορά του ενικού πρέπει να είναι «λιτ».

«Ιχ μπιν άιν μπερλίνερ». Φράση με δικό της «λήμμα».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> «Ιχ μπιν άιν μπερλίνερ». Φράση με δικό της «λήμμα».


Μου θύμισες έτσι ότι και η *μπερλίνα* έχει γερμανική απώτατη αρχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2009)

βούντερτιμ, Wunder-team (η προ(-β'π.π.-)πολεμική μεγάλη εθνική Αυστρίας στο ποδόσφαιρο)



Zazula said:


> Μου θύμισες έτσι ότι και η *μπερλίνα* έχει γερμανική απώτατη αρχή.


Αφού έπιασες τα αυτοκίνητα, μετράει άραγε και η μπέμπα (BMW); ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Ή τα τράμπι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι αρκετά τα μουσικά όργανα με γερμανική προέλευση, αλλά έκπληξη είναι η *φυσαρμόνικα*: από τη γερμανική Ρhysharmonika < αρχ. φύσα "φυσερό" + Harmonika = αρμόνικα.

Εκτός από την _ντίζελ_, γερμανική (λένε) είναι και η *ντίζα*: καλώδιο που συνδέει εξαρτήματα μηχανών: _ντίζα του συμπλέκτη_. [γερμ. Düs(e) -α ή μέσω του γαλλ. duse]
Ισχύει; Αγγλικά πώς τη λένε;

Θεωρείται ότι οι *παρλαπίπες* είναι από το γερμανικό _Papperlapapp!_ (Κουταμάρες!), με επιρροή από την _πάρλα_ και τις _πίπες_.

Τη *σβάστικα* την πήραμε από τους Ναζί, αλλά αξίζει να γράψει κανείς την πολύ πιο θετική ιστορία της.

Το *τσιτάτο* (quotation, citation) είναι από το γερμανικό _Zitat_.

Επίσης: _μάρκο, πφένιχ_ και... _αουφίντερζεν_ (θα επανέλθω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επίσης: _μάρκο, πφένιχ_ και... _αουφίντερζεν_ (θα επανέλθω).



Τα πφένιχ, τα είχα ακούσει από Έλληνες φοιτητές στη Γερμανία να τα αποκαλούν φοινίκια. Η λέξη έχει διασωθεί (για ιστορικούς λόγους, μαζί με τα επίσης φοιτητικά «μαρκόνια») σε σχετικό νήμα του slang.gr.

Γερμανικό είναι και το σπάνιο σβάντζικο (από το Zwanziger, εικοσάρικο).



nickel said:


> Τη *σβάστικα* την πήραμε από τους Ναζί, αλλά αξίζει να γράψει κανείς την πολύ πιο θετική ιστορία της.



Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν σκεφτείς τη διακόσμηση με σβ. στα κάγκελα της οικίας Σλίμαν (Ιλίου Μέλαθρον, τώρα Νομισματικό Μουσείο).



nickel said:


> Εκτός από την _ντίζελ_, γερμανική (λένε) είναι και η *ντίζα*: καλώδιο που συνδέει εξαρτήματα μηχανών: _ντίζα του συμπλέκτη_. [γερμ. Düs(e) -α ή μέσω του γαλλ. duse]
> Ισχύει; Αγγλικά πώς τη λένε;



Κι αυτό αμφίβολο μοιάζει (αλλά όχι απίθανο, μέσα από καμιά πολύ περίεργη διαδρομή) αφού Düse είναι το ακροφύσιο, π.χ. Düsenflugzeug = αεριωθούμενο αεροπλάνο. Το ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό Beolingus (TU Chemnitz) δίνει:


Düse {f} [techn.] (Extrusion) | die
Düse {f} [aviat.] | jet
Düsen {pl} | jets	
Düse {f} [techn.] | nozzle; orifice
Düsen {pl} | nozzles
eingezogene Düse {f} |	con-di nozzle; convergent-divergent nozzle; Laval nozzle	
Düse {f} |blast pipe


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν σκεφτείς τη διακόσμηση με σβ. στα κάγκελα της οικίας Σλίμαν (Ιλίου Μέλαθρον, τώρα Νομισματικό Μουσείο).



Τι μου θύμισες! Μικρός, σε μια από τις πρώτες μου επισκέψεις στην πρωτεύουσα και τις βόλτες μου στο κέντρο, πέρασα μπροστά από το μέλαθρο και, με το που είδα τις σβάστικες, τρελάθηκα. Έκανα διάφορα σενάρια μέχρι που μου το εξήγησε κάποιος μεγαλύτερος.

Παρακαλώ, όποιος είναι να γράψει για το θέμα, ας αξιοποιήσει και αυτή τη φωτογραφία:


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Για να κάνουμε κι ένα παντρεματάκι:

Γερμανική προέλευση έχουν επίσης τα _*ούπα*_ ή *ούπατ*, αλλά και οι πρίζες *σούκο*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuko
"Schuko" is a short form of the German term Schutzkontakt (literally: protective contact), which simply indicates that plug and socket are equipped with protective-earth contacts (in the form of clips rather than pins).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τη *σβάστικα* την πήραμε από τους Ναζί, αλλά αξίζει να γράψει κανείς την πολύ πιο θετική ιστορία της.



Στα πλαίσια της διήγησης, ας μην ξεχάσει να αναφέρει και ποια ευρωπαϊκή πολεμική αεροπορία έβαλε πρώτη έμβλημα τη σβάστικα στα φτερά της και τη διατηρεί *ακόμη και σήμερα*...

Επόμενο κουίζ, ποια ευρωπαϊκή χώρα διατηρεί ακόμη και σήμερα στη σημαία της το σφυρί και το δρεπάνι...

Πολύ εύκολο για ιπτάμενους γαλιδείς...


----------



## sarant (Dec 21, 2009)

Το σλέπι επίσης.

Και το σράπνελ.

'Αραγε, ο δόχτορας έβαλε το τσούγκτσβανγκ;


----------



## sarant (Dec 21, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δύο πολύ γνωστές:
> 
> *Drei Professoren - Vaterland verloren!* (Τρεις καθηγητάδες, χάθηκε η πατρίδα!) Αποδίδεται στον Μπίσμαρκ _(διαφωνώ με τη μετάφραση «καθηγητές», κτγμ δεν δείχνει αρκετά την περιφρόνηση του καγκελάριου για τους ακαδημαϊκούς συμβούλους του...)_



Το έχω διαβάσει ν' αποδίδεται με ρίμα: Καθηγητές τρεις - εχάθη η πατρίς. Ίδιο ή και καλύτερο κι απ' το καθηγητάδες, ώστε να δείχνει περιφρόνηση, δεν είναι το προφεσόροι;

Προφεσόροι τρεις - χάθηκ' η πατρίς!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το έχω διαβάσει ν' αποδίδεται με ρίμα: Καθηγητές τρεις - εχάθη η πατρίς. Ίδιο ή και καλύτερο κι απ' το καθηγητάδες, ώστε να δείχνει περιφρόνηση, δεν είναι το προφεσόροι;
> 
> Προφεσόροι τρεις - χάθηκ' η πατρίς!



+1 για τους προφεσόρους!!! :)

Θυμίζει και τους προφεσόρους στο τάβλι ή στην πρέφα, οπότε κάνει και σύνδεση με την καφενειακή πολιτική ανάλυση στα δικά μας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2009)

sarant said:


> 'Αραγε, ο δόχτορας έβαλε το τσούγκτσβανγκ;


Όχι, φύλαγα τα σκακιστικά γι' αργότερα, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι να βάζεις τίποτε στην άκρη... 

*τσούγκτσβανγκ* (από το Zugzwang), ορολογία στο σκάκι. Σημαίνει την ήττα που προκαλείται από την υποχρέωση να παίξεις και, επειδή δεν διαθέτεις χρήσιμη κίνηση, να καταστρέψεις μια κατά τα άλλα καλή θέση.

Επίσης σκακιστικό είναι το σύστημα αγώνων _σεβενίνγκεν_, με τη γερμανική προφορά της ολλανδικής πόλης Scheveningen (την οποία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μεταγράψω με ακρίβεια, προφορά για την οποία λένε ότι αποτελούσε κριτήριο στον β'ππ για να αναγνωρίζουν οι ντόπιοι τους Γερμανούς κατασκόπους).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εκτός από την _ντίζελ_, γερμανική (λένε) είναι και η *ντίζα*: καλώδιο που συνδέει εξαρτήματα μηχανών: _ντίζα του συμπλέκτη_. [γερμ. Düs(e) -α ή μέσω του γαλλ. duse] Ισχύει; Αγγλικά πώς τη λένε;


Έχει φυσικά δίκιο ο Δρ7χ ότι _Düse_ είναι το ακροφύσιο. Πάντως _Düse_ (πέρα από _ακροφύσιο_) έχω συναντήσει και το _ακροστόμιο_ (αγγλ. _adjutage_). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τη σύνδεση, ιδίως καθότι δεν κατάφερα να βρω γαλλ. λ. _duse_. Ωστόσο το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει για έτυμον του γερμ. _Düse_ το τσεχ. _duše_ "το εσωτερικό σωλήνα". Το ΕΛΝΕΓ δεν είναι τόσο σίγουρο για το έτυμον:
"καλώδιο που συνδέει εξαρτήματα μηχανών" μεταφορά τού γερμ. _Düse_ "ακροφύσιο καλωδίου" < παλαιότ. _T(h)üsel _"ακροφύσιο φυσερού σε χωνευτήριο", πιθ. σλαβ. αρχής, πβ. τσεχ. _duša_ "ψυχή, ζωή — κοιλότητα, εσωτερικό κανονιού"
Πάντως το "ακροφύσιο _καλωδίου_" που αναφέρει το ΕΛΝΕΓ, δυσκολεύομαι να το οπτικοποιήσω. Μήπως εννοεί "ακροφύσιο _σωλήνα_"; 

Στα αγγλικά η σκέτη _*ντίζα*_ λέγεται *Bowden cable*. Μπορεί όμως εμείς να αποδίδουμε με το «ντίζα τού Χ» κατά περίπτωση και διάφορα αγγλικά «Χ cable» ή «Χ linkage».



drsiebenmal said:


> Στα πλαίσια της διήγησης, ας μην ξεχάσει να αναφέρει και ποια ευρωπαϊκή πολεμική αεροπορία έβαλε πρώτη έμβλημα τη σβάστικα στα φτερά της και τη διατηρεί *ακόμη και σήμερα*...
> 
> Επόμενο κουίζ, ποια ευρωπαϊκή χώρα διατηρεί ακόμη και σήμερα στη σημαία της το σφυρί και το δρεπάνι...


Δύο ήταν οι αεροπορίες που χρησιμοποίησαν τη σβάστικα ήδη από το 1918 για διακριτικό τους: η φινλανδική και η λεττονική (οι Γερμανοί την εισήγαγαν το 1936). Ωστόσο η φινλανδική αεροπορία τη χρησιμοποιεί ακόμη και σήμερα.

Για το σφυροδρέπανο, αν μιλάμε για αεροπλάνα, είναι η Αεροφλότ. Αλλά σημαία ευρωπαϊκής χώρας αναγνωρισμένης από τον ΟΗΕ, δεν νομίζω. Μήπως εννοείς αυτόνομη / αυτονομημένη περιοχή, Δόκτωρ; Ή έχω μείνει τόσο πίσω; :)


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 22, 2009)

Το εθνόσημο της Αυστρίας πρέπει να εννοεί ο Δόκτωρ....


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2009)

Αν εννοεί την Αυστρία, τότε μπλοφάριζε...  Διότι ναι μεν έχει "το σφυρί και το δρεπάνι", αλλά δεν έχει νόημα το "διατηρεί ακόμη και σήμερα" καθότι δεν επρόκειτο ποτέ για αναφορά στο (κομουνιστικό) σφυροδρέπανο (ούτε καν οπτικά, όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. με τη σβάστικα ανεξαρτήτως συμβολισμού) για να μιλάμε για "ακόμη και σήμερα". :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2009)

Σωστό για τη Φινλανδία, σωστό και για την Αυστρία.



Zazula said:


> Αν εννοεί την Αυστρία, τότε μπλοφάριζε...  Διότι ναι μεν έχει "το σφυρί και το δρεπάνι", αλλά δεν έχει νόημα το "διατηρεί ακόμη και σήμερα" καθότι δεν επρόκειτο ποτέ για αναφορά στο (κομουνιστικό) σφυροδρέπανο (ούτε καν οπτικά, όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. με τη σβάστικα ανεξαρτήτως συμβολισμού) για να μιλάμε για "ακόμη και σήμερα". :)



Εγώ δεν έγραψα για κομουνιστική χώρα, ούτε για σφυροδρέπανο, αλλά το παραδέχομαι ότι η ερώτηση αυτή, στο νήμα των *γερμανικών* λέξεων, χωρίς μια (πολύ μικρή όμως) μπλόφα θα ήταν πολύ-πολύ εύκολη. Άλλωστε, η ίδια ακριβώς ερώτηση κόστισε νομίζω πέρσι 64 χιλιάρικα σε έναν παίχτη του γερμανικού «εκατομμυριούχου»...  (βέβαια, στα γερμανικά δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστή λέξη _σφυροδρέπανο_).

Και εξηγούμαι, αφού το ξεκίνησα, με μια μικρή παράκαμψη στο θέμα του συμβολισμού του αυστριακού εθνόσημου, που υφίσταται από το 1919 (άρα... _ακόμη και σήμερα_ :)):

Ο αετός είναι σύμβολο που αναφέρεται και ξεκινάει από τις ρωμαϊκές λεγεώνες. Στο εθνόσημο μπήκε από το 1919, με την ίδρυση της σύγχρονης Αυστρίας στα ερείπια της αυτοκρατορίας των Αψβούργων, που είχε δικέφαλο αετό. (Το εθνικιστικό καθεστώς Ντόλφους είχε επαναφέρει από το 1934 μέχρι το Άνσλους δικέφαλο αετό).

Τα υπόλοιπα σύμβολα είναι η ασπίδα με το κόκκινο-λευκό-κόκκινο, από τον ύστερο Μεσαίωνα (προέρχεται από το οικόσημο των Μπάμπενμπεργκ, του οίκου που ηγεμόνεψε στην Αυστρία το 976-1246, πριν από τους Αψβούργους) και τα τρία σύμβολα που χαρακτηρίζουν το τριπολικό πολιτικό σύστημα της χώρας (που παρατηρείται πρακτικά ακόμη και σήμερα, φυσικά με μετατοπίσεις). Το τείχος-κορώνα, που συμβολίζει την αστική τάξη, το σφυρί για την εργατική, και το δρεπάνι για την αγροτική. Τέλος, η σπασμένη αλυσίδα προστέθηκε το 1946 για να δείξει την απελευθέρωση από το ναζισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2009)

Για τις αναζητήσεις μεταξύ γερμανικών και αγγλικών μηχανολογικών όρων, μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμος και αυτός ο δίγλωσσος ηλεκτρονικός κατάλογος (με αναφορές και σε φύλλα DIN κατά περίπτωση).


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 22, 2009)

Καθότι σε νήμα γερμανικών λέξεων, έχετε υπόψη κάποιο καλό* on-line _ελληνο-γερμανικό λεξικό_ ;;;

*Εννοώ που να έχει δοκιμαστεί και να είναι αξιόπιστο, γιατί με απλό γκούγκλισμα θα βρω ένα σωρό!

*Danke schön!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2009)

JimAdams said:


> Καθότι σε νήμα γερμανικών λέξεων, έχετε υπόψη κάποιο καλό* on-line _ελληνο-γερμανικό λεξικό_ ;;;
> 
> *Εννοώ που να έχει δοκιμαστεί και να είναι αξιόπιστο, γιατί με απλό γκούγκλισμα θα βρω ένα σωρό!
> 
> *Danke schön!*



Δυστυχώς, ούτε εγώ ξέρω κάτι καλό να συστήσω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2009)

ερζάτς (Ersatz)

Σήμερα έχει αντικατασταθεί με μεγάλη επιτυχία από το υποκατάστατο, αλλά στην Κατοχή η ελληνική κοινωνία ζούσε με ερζάτς για το κάθε τι, π.χ. (το γνωστότερο) ερζάτς καφέ από χαρούπια.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 23, 2009)

Η _φάμπρικα_ ; Λατινικής αρχής, αλλά στα ελληνικά μπήκε μαζί με τους γκασταρμπάιτερ και συνεπώς από την γερμανική γλώσσα. Η μήπως όχι ;;

_ Βάις μπία, βούρστ ουντ Μπουντεσλίγκα (και άπφελ-στρούντελ για τους μυημένους)._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2009)

Το ΛΚΝ το δίνει πάντως με ιταλική προέλευση:

*φάμπρικα η* [fábrika] Ο27α : 1. (παρωχ., προφ., λαϊκότρ.) εργοστάσιο: _Έφαγε τα νιάτα του στις φάμπρικες της Γερμανίας. Σχόλασε η ~_. 2. (μτφ.) επινόηση, τέχνασμα, κόλπο, που εμπεριέχει συνήθ. μιαν απάτη και που το μεταχειρίζεται κάποιος για να πετύχει κτ.: _Bρήκε καινούρια ~ για να βγάζει λεφτά χωρίς να κουράζεται._

[ιταλ. fabbrica (στη σημ. 1)]

Και δε μου φαίνεται παράλογο, φάμπρικες υπήρχαν στην Ελλάδα και το 19ο αιώνα...
Έχει πάντως ενδιαφέρον πόσες λέξεις θα μπορούσαν να χρεωθούν ως γερμανικής προέλευσης, αλλά συνήθως θεωρούνται γαλλικής, π.χ. *αλπινιστής*. Τρέχα-γύρευε από πού την πήραμε. Από τα γαλλικά λέει το ΛΚΝ. Γιατί όχι από τα ιταλικά, τα αγγλικά ή τα γερμανικά ή από πολλούς μαζί την ίδια εποχή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2009)

άουτομπαν (Autobahn), η γερμανική λέξη για τον αυτοκινητόδρομο, που τεντώνει στα όρια τους κανόνες τονισμού στα ελληνικά:


ή πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε μία συλλαβή το αρχικό -άου- για να θεωρήσουμε ότι τονίζουμε στην προπαραλήγουσα
ή θα τονίσουμε (σχεδόν) κατά βούληση: Στο Διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν κυρίως *ά*ουτομπαν, αλλά και α*ού*τομπαν, και αουτομπ*ά*ν (πάντως, δεν πέτυχα *αουτ*ό*μπαν)


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι η προφορά είναι [ʹauto͵ban], με δευτερεύοντα τόνο στη λήγουσα, κάτι σαν «άσε με, ρε». Αν το γράφαμε με δύο λέξεις, «άουτο μπαν», δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα. Θα κάνουμε πάντως τα στραβά μάτια και στην περίπτωση του _άουτομπαν_, όπως κάνουμε (τρόπος του λέγειν) για τα δεκαπλάσια σούπερμαρκετ (σωστό και πιο διαδεδομένο απ' όλα το _σουπερμάρκετ_, ίσως κάποτε και το _αουτομπάν_, ιδίως αν αποκτήσουμε από δαύτες, όπως αποκτήσαμε σουπερμάρκετ).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στα πλαίσια της διήγησης, ας μην ξεχάσει να αναφέρει και ποια ευρωπαϊκή πολεμική αεροπορία έβαλε πρώτη έμβλημα τη σβάστικα στα φτερά της και τη διατηρεί *ακόμη και σήμερα*...


Αφού, φίλτατε Δρα, έχετε έφεση στο να βάζετε σημαιολογικά κουιζάκια, για να ρωτήσουμε κι εμείς: Ποια επίσημη σημαία αυτόνομης περιοχής φέρει τη σβάστικα ακόμη και σήμερα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αφού, φίλτατε Δρα, έχετε έφεση στο να βάζετε σημαιολογικά κουιζάκια, για να ρωτήσουμε κι εμείς: Ποια επίσημη σημαία αυτόνομης περιοχής φέρει τη σβάστικα ακόμη και σήμερα;



Πάλι να ψωνίσουμε γουρούνι στο σακί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2010)

Αποκρυπτογράφηση των ανωτέρω: :)

Η αναφορά σε αυτόνομη περιοχή είναι για την αυτόνομη περιοχή των ιθαγενών Κούνα, στον Παναμά, που έχει από το 1925 την αριστερή σημαία με σβάστικα.
Η αναφορά σε ...γουρούνι στο σακί είναι για την πόλη Χιροσάκι, στη νομαρχία Αομόρι του νησιού Χονσού της Ιαπωνίας. Η σημαία της (δεξιά) έχει επίσης σβάστικα, αλλά το χρώμα δεν είναι βέβαιο (ο ιστότοπος Flags of The World τη δίνει με μαύρο χρώμα. ενώ στη βίκι φαίνεται με βυσσινί).

Αντίθετα από την άρεια, και οι δύο σβάστικες είναι δεξιόστροφες.






|






nickel said:


> Τη *σβάστικα* την πήραμε από τους Ναζί, αλλά αξίζει να γράψει κανείς την πολύ πιο θετική ιστορία της.


Με την έρευνα για όλες αυτές τις σβάστικες, πείστηκα ότι δεν μπορεί να πήραμε τη λέξη από τους Γερμανούς ναζί, επειδή στην επίσημη ορολογία τους λεγόταν *Hakenkreuz*, δηλαδή _αγκυλωτός σταυρός_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2010)

Μέσω της γαλλικής μάς ήρθε το _λαντό_ (Landau), το οποίο όμως είναι όνομα γερμανικής πόλης (άλλο όνομα πόλης, ιταλικής αυτήν τη φορά, που επίσης μας έδωσε ελληνική λέξη μέσω της γαλλικής, είναι η _καρμανιόλα_).

Επίσης, απώτατης γερμανικής αρχής είναι το έτυμον της λέξης _βαγόνι_ (στην ελληνική μέσω της ιταλικής, και στην περίπτωση του _βαγκονλί_ μέσω της γαλλικής).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

ρεαλπολιτίκ (Realpolitik), και στη μορφή με δύο λέξεις (ρεάλ πολιτίκ), με ή χωρίς ενωτικό.

Ο όρος «ρεαλπολιτίκ» (η πατρότητα του οποίου θα πρέπει να αποδοθεί, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα, στον καγκελάριο Βίσμαρκ) σημαίνει τον πολιτικό ρεαλισμό, τον προσανατολισμό, δηλαδή, της πολιτικής πράξης όχι σε κάποιες υπερβατικές κατηγορίες (όπως, για παράδειγμα, τη «Θεία Βούληση») ή ιδεολογικά αξιώματα (π.χ.: «το εθνικό συμφέρον» ως ύψιστη αρχή), αλλά στις αντικειμενικές συνθήκες της τρέχουσας πραγματικότητας. Οι θεωρητικές καταβολές του πολιτικού ρεαλισμού, που έχει επικρατήσει ως σχολή σκέψης κατά τη νεότερη και πρόσφατη περίοδο, είναι τόσο παλαιές όσο και αυτός ο ίδιος ο γραπτός πολιτικός στοχασμός: από τη συγγραφή του «Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου» από τον Θουκυδίδη (περ. 460-400 π.Χ.) μέχρι τα θεωρητικά συγγράμματα του Μακιαβέλι (1469-1527) και του Thomas Hobbes (1588-1679).​ (από την Ελευθεροτυπία, εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

Το ενδιαφέρον της λέξης είναι ότι τη γράφουμε *ρεαλπολιτίκ* (οι άλλες εκδοχές απορρίπτονται) αλλά προφέρουμε [ρεάλ πολιτίκ] (ελπίζω). Υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*ρεαλπολιτίκ *(η) {άκλ.} ο πολιτικός ρεαλισμός, πολιτική πρακτική που καθορίζεται με βάση τα πραγματικά δεδομένα, τα γεγονότα, τα οποία και εξετάζει ως κατεξοχήν σημαντικά στοιχεία. [ΕΤΥΜ. < γερμ. Realpolitik (νόθο συνθ.) < real «πραγματικός» (βλ. λ. ρεαλισμός) + Politik < αρχ. πολιτικός. Ο όρος εισήχθη το 1963 από τον τότε Γερμανό καγκελάριο Κ. Adenauer μετά το άνοιγμα που επιχείρησε προς τις ανατολικές χώρες].

Στη Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realpolitik
The term was coined by Otto Eduard Leopold von Bismarck, a German writer and politician in the 19th century...
Έτσι «τρυφερά» που το λέει, δεν φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για τον σιδηρούν καγκελάριο.

Σύμφωνα με το OED, σε αγγλικό κείμενο πρωτοχρησιμοποίησε τον όρο ο Τζορτζ Μπέρναρντ Σο:
1914 G. B. Shaw in _New Statesman_ 14 Nov. (Suppl.) 5/2 He [sc. Friedrich von Bernhardi] prophesies that we, his great masters in _Realpolitik_, will do precisely what our Junkers have just made us do.  

Εξακολουθούν να τη γράφουν με πλάγια οι Εγγλέζοι (κατά κανόνα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2010)

*κράπφεν*







Αρέσει και στο ΛΝΕΓ, που το περιλαμβάνει, το αγνοεί το ΛΚΝ (ή μήπως το θεωρεί _μπουγάτσα με μαρμελάδα_; --δεν το έψαξα )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2010)

*καπούτ*

(Πάσα από εδώ) Ντάνκεσεν, Ζαζ!

Πρώτα μια βόλτα από το ΛΝΕΓ:

*καπούτ* επίθ |άκλ| (εκφραστ.) *1.* κατεστραμμένος, αχρηστευμένος: _το αυτοκίνητο είναι ~_ *2.* νεκρός.
[ΕΤΥΜ. < γερμ. kaputt < γαλλ. (être capot), όρος της χαρτοπαικτικής, που προσδιoρίζει εκείνον που δεν έχει κανένα βαθμό.]​
Ενδιαφέρουσες ετυμολογήσεις (και παρετυμολογήσεις) παρουσιάζει το άρθρο στη γερμανική βίκι:
α) Την πιο πάνω, της γαλλικής προέλευσης για το χαρτοπαίγνιο, και της απώτερης σύνδεσης με το λατινικό _caput_, «κεφάλι» (βλ. τη ζαζουλοπαραπομπή και τα προηγούμενά της), την οποία και θεωρεί επικρατέστερη.
β) Τη σύνδεση με τη λέξη _kappóres_ στα γίντις, που είναι οι κότες που σφάζουν τις ημέρες της συμφιλίωσης και προέρχεται από εβραϊκό _kappóret_. Όπως όμως αναφέρεται στις σελίδες της συζήτησης του άρθρου, η παρουσία του r δείχνει μάλλον αντίστροφη πορεία: στη λέξη των γίντις ενσωματώθηκε η έννοια του καπούτ.
γ) Την απευθείας προέλευση από τα μσν. εκκλησιαστικά λατινικά. Όμως, ο τονισμός του λατινικού (_κάπουτ_) κάνει επίσης λιγότερο πιθανή αυτή την απευθείας προέλευση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Σχετικό σημείωμα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου: Από τον αμφορέα στο φανάρι κι από τον Νεάντερταλ στο τάλιρο: ελληνογερμανικές γλωσσικές ανταλλαγές.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2010)

Να συνεχίσω τις προσθήκες; Δεν έχουμε πει ακόμη τα:

*Βάνδαλος*
*Βαλπούργεια* (Νύχτα)
*Βαλκυρίες* (απώτατης σκανδιναβικής αρχής, ωστόσο)
*νιξ* (αργκό) = τίποτα, γιοκ
Σημείωση: Το λατ. _Volcae_ στα ελληνικά έγινε _Ουάλκαι_. Ωστόσο, το _Volcae_ το πήραν οι Γερμανοί και έπλασαν τον γενικό όρο _Walha_ με τον οποίον χαρακτήριζαν άλλα φύλα, αρχικά κελτικά και κατόπιν εν γένει εκλατινισμένα, κι ο οποίος στο τέλος κατέληξε να χαρακτηρίζει κάθε ξένο. Έτσι έφτασε (μέσω της σλαβικής) στην ελληνική και δημιουργήθηκε η λέξη *Βλάχος*. Το _Walha_ έχει γεννήσει πολλές άλλες λέξεις σε διάφορες γλώσσες (βλ. παραπάνω άρθρο), μερικές από τις οποίες οδήγησαν και σε αντίστοιχες ελληνικές (π.χ. _Βαλλόνος_, _Ουαλία_).


ΥΓ Δρα, το _καπούτ_ το είχε ήδη αναφέρει ο Νίκελ στο #2. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Δρα, το _καπούτ_ το είχε ήδη αναφέρει ο Νίκελ στο #2. :)



Το ξέρω, αλλά αφού δεν ήξερα ότι θα έκανες τόσο πλήρη παρουσίαση στα γαλλικά, δεν άξιζε να γίνει η σύνδεση και να πούμε κι εδώ δυο λόγια παραπάνω; :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> «Ιχ μπιν άιν μπερλίνερ». Φράση με δικό της «λήμμα».


 


drsiebenmal said:


> *κράπφεν*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σχετικός σχολιασμός του Έντι Ίζαρντ (ασχέτως με την κατάρριψη του μύθου στο λήμμα της Wiki) ;):


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Ελληνική, πλέον, λέξη από τη γερμανική γλώσσα και το *μούσλι* — κι ας το αγνοούν ακόμη τα λεξικά. _Müesli _στα γερμανικά τής Ελβετίας και _Müsli_ στα γερμανικά τής Γερμανίας, πολύ φοβούμαι πως δεν έχει καμία τύχη η ορθή προφορά. Στα αγγλικά _muesli_, που προφέρεται _μούζλι_, _μιούζλι_ ή _μιούσλι_. Στην αγγλική γλώσσα λεξικογραφημένο και το παράγωγο λήμμα _muesli belt_ "a region supposed to be densely populated by (prosperous middle-class) health-food faddists".


----------



## simonmad (Apr 4, 2010)

Η λέξη "σβάστικα" προέρχεται από τη σανσκριτική λέξη "svastika" και σημαίνει "Ό,τι καλώς έχει και είναι". 
Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του αρχαίου αυτού συμβόλου καλοτυχίας που χρησιμοποιούταν για πάνω από 3000 χρόνια, πριν το υιοθετήσουν οι ΝΑΖΙ και μετατραπεί σε ταμπού, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ: 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σβάστικα


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2010)

simonmad said:


> Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του αρχαίου αυτού συμβόλου καλοτυχίας που χρησιμοποιούταν για πάνω από 3000 χρόνια, πριν το υιοθετήσουν οι ΝΑΖΙ και μετατραπεί σε ταμπού, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ



Ταμπού για τους Ευρωπαίους, γιατί αν πας σε ινδικό γάμο θα το δεις παντου, από τις διακοσμήσεις μέχρι τα ρούχα.


----------



## simonmad (Apr 5, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ταμπού για τους Ευρωπαίους, γιατί αν πας σε ινδικό γάμο θα το δεις παντου, από τις διακοσμήσεις μέχρι τα ρούχα.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ταμπού κυρίως στη Δύση, γιατί στην Ανατολή αποτελεί μέχρι και σήμερα ιερό σύμβολο για τους περισσότερους πολιτισμούς.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Apr 6, 2010)

Drsiebenmal, μήπως να πούμε «Καθηγητάδες τρεις, χάθηκε η πατρίς», για να κρατήσουμε τη ρίμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2010)

sarant said:


> Το έχω διαβάσει ν' αποδίδεται με ρίμα: Καθηγητές τρεις - εχάθη η πατρίς. Ίδιο ή και καλύτερο κι απ' το καθηγητάδες, ώστε να δείχνει περιφρόνηση, δεν είναι το προφεσόροι;
> 
> Προφεσόροι τρεις - χάθηκ' η πατρίς!


Και βέβαια, γιατί όχι; ;) Παρόμοια πρότεινε και ο σαραντ!


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Apr 6, 2010)

Χουμ χουμ χουμ... Εδώ ή τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντώνται ή εγώ είχα διαβάσει τη μτφρ του sarant, ξέχασα ότι εκείνος την πρότεινε, και έπεισα τον εαυτό μου ότι ήτανε δική μου... Αχρμπφγκννμχχ


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2010)

simonmad said:


> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ταμπού κυρίως στη Δύση, γιατί στην Ανατολή αποτελεί μέχρι και σήμερα ιερό σύμβολο για τους περισσότερους πολιτισμούς.



Όπως με πληροφορεί η Βίκι, στον ινδουισμό ο δεξιόστροφος αγκυλωτός σταυρός είναι σύμβολο του θεού Βίσνου και ο αριστερόστροφος σύμβολο της θεάς Κάλι. Με την ανάλογη θετική και αρνητική χροιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2011)

Ότι η λέξη *κελνερίνα* (από το *Kellnerin*, σερβιτόρα/γκαρσόνα) υπάρχει στα ελληνικά (γιατί; --γιατί όχι!), το έμαθα σήμερα, από την κριτική του sarant στη μετάφραση του Κοιμητήριου της Πράγας, του Ουμπ. Έκο.

Προσωπικά, πάντως, δύσκολα θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα. Δεν είναι δα και κάποιο επάγγελμα που δεν καλύπτεται επαρκώς από ελληνικές λέξεις :devil: (όπως στην ερμηνευτική παρένθεση πιο πάνω)...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2011)

*σιμπιτάκ, σιπιτάκ, σιμπιντάκ, σιπιντάκ, σιμπιτάχ, σιμπιντάχ*

.
Στη βόρεια Ελλάδα, μέρος όπου υπάρχουν πολλοί λαζογερμανοί μετανάστες στη Γερμανία, η συρόμενη οροφή των οχημάτων καλείται *σιμπιτάκ / σιπιτάκ* (κ.ά. — βλ. τίτλο παρούσας ανάρτησης) από το γερμανικό *Schiebedach*.

Η χρήση της ήταν εντονότερη παλαιότερα, αλλά σήμερα έχει επικρατήσει κι εκεί (ενν. στα βόρεια) το _ηλιοροφή_ (από το αγγλ. _sunroof_ αυτό) του γενικού ελληνικού λεξιλογίου — καμιά εικοσαριά ευρήματα φέρνει όλα κι όλα το γκουγκλ και στους έξι τύπους. Ωστόσο, η λέξη ακουγόταν και ακούγεται, για όποιον ξέρει πού να ψάξει.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πάντως ότι η προσαρμογή τής λέξης _Schiebedach_ (προφ. _σίμπενταχ_ — με το _-ί-_ μακρόσυρτο) στα ελληνικά συνοδεύτηκε από τα εξής γλωσσικά φαινόμενα:

Έγινε οξύτονη (πιθανόν στα πρότυπα της γαλλικής γλώσσας που ήταν η κυρίαρχη γλώσσα δανεισμού στον χώρο της αυτοκινητικής ορολογίας).
Το μεσαίο φωνήεν -_ε_-, το οποίο σημειωτέον είναι άτονο και στη γερμανική εκφορά και στην ελληνική προσαρμογή της, μετατράπηκε σε -_ι_- (πιθανότατα λόγω εξακολουθητικής αφομοίωσης).
Υπάρχουν έξι παράλληλοι τύποι (_σιπιτάκ_, _σιπιντάκ_, _σιμπιτάκ_, _σιμπιτάχ_, _σιμπιντάκ_, _σιμπιντάχ_ — προφορικώς ίσως κι άλλοι συνδυασμοί), στους οποίους εναλλάσσονται τα 2ο, 3ο και 4ο σύμφωνα μεταξύ ηχηρού και άηχου. Πάντως το καταληκτικό (4ο) σύμφωνο είναι κατά κανόνα ηχηρό (-_κ_) και σπάνια άηχο (-_χ_), γεγονός που μου φαίνεται λίγο-πολύ αναμενόμενο. Για τα 2ο & 3ο σύμφωνα ίσως η υιοθέτηση άηχων στη θέση των ηχηρών που έχει η πρωτότυπη γερμανική λέξη να αποτελεί μια μορφή υπεραστισμού.
Τέλος, να επισημάνω ότι αυτή η περιβόητη λέξη, το *σιμπιτάκ*, αποτέλεσε τη βάση για το γνωστό ανέκδοτο με το *σιμπιζάκ* (το οποίο _σιμπιζάκ_ πλέον κυκλοφορεί προσαρμοσμένο σε «σιμπιζάκι», λόγω και έλξης από το δημοφιλέστατο παραγωγικό τέρμα υποκορισμού _-άκι_). Είναι αλήθεια ότι σε πολλούς απ' όσους πρωτάκουγαν τον όρο _σιμπιτάκ_ τούς φαινόταν εντελώς ακατανόητος (δηλ. άκουγαν ότι «το τάδε αυτοκίνητο έχει σιμπιτάκ» και δεν μπορούσαν με τίποτα να καταλάβουν τι στο καλό ήταν ετούτο το εξωτικό χαρακτηριστικό), οπότε στα πλαίσια της οικειοποίησης που προσφέρει η λαϊκή ετυμολογία λειτούργησε εδώ ο μηχανισμός της (σχεδόν) αντίστροφα με το να φτιαχτεί μια λέξη που να διαφέρει μοναχά σ' έναν φθόγγο από το ανείκαστο —και ανήκουστο— _σιμπιτάκ_ και η οποία νέα λέξη να είναι γνωστής ετυμολόγησης (δηλ. μέσω παραφθοράς τού «σε μπεζάκι» στο λαρισαϊκό ιδίωμα). Κι ας μην γελιόμαστε, ο μηχανισμός αυτός πιθανότατα λειτούργησε αυτόματα με τη μορφή αποστομωτικού αντιγυρίσματος από κάποιον που άκουσε το _σιμπιτάκ_ για πρώτη φορά κι αντιγύρισε μέσω του μηχανισμού τού αναδιπλασιασμού (rhyming reduplication) κάτι της μορφής «τι σιμπιτάκ και σιμπιτσάκ είναι αυτά που λες» ή «σιγά μην έχει και ντοναλντάκ» κ.ο.κ. — μέχρι που, μετά από αρκετές άρες μάρες, κάποιος πέταξε και το «σιμπιζάκ» κι αμέσως γεννήθηκε η σκέψη: _Βρε, αυτό το σιμπιζάκ, σε αντίθεση με το σιμπιτάκ, μπορεί πράγματι να σημαίνει κάτι! _Ενισχυτικά για την ορθότητα της προαναφερθείσας εκδοχής λειτουργεί και το γεγονός ότι το αρχικό ανέκδοτο αναφερόταν ρητώς στον χώρο τού αυτοκινήτου, που είναι και το μοναδικό πεδίο όπου μπορεί να υπάρξει το _σιμπιτάκ_ (ενώ το _σιμπιζάκ_ θα μπορούσε να αφορά οτιδήποτε βγαίνει σε τουλάχιστον δύο χρώματα, εκ των οποίων το ένα μπεζ). Ακόμη ενισχυτικότερο είναι και το γεγονός ότι επιλέγεται στο ανέκδοτο ειδικά το μπεζ (που είδαμε πώς συνδέεται παρηχητικά με το _σιμπιτάκ_) κι όχι οποιοδήποτε άλλο χρώμα, είτε μονοσύλλαβο (τα _σιμπλιδάκ_ και _σιγκριζάκ_ θα εξυπηρετούσαν εξίσου, με την αδιαφάνειά τους, τους σκοπούς τού ανέκδοτου) είτε κάποιο πολύ δημοφιλέστερο —σε σχέση με το μπεζ— για χρώμα αυτοκινήτου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

Απίστευτο, Ζαζ! Δεν είχα ιδέα. :)

Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι όλες οι παραλλαγές μπορεί να προέρχονται από υπαρκτές ηχητικές παραλλαγές στην προφορά των b/d/ch σε τοπικές γερμανικές διαλέκτους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

...
*παρλαπίπα*
ΛΝΕΓ: *παρλαπίπα (η) * {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} (οικ.) οι ανόητες κουβέντες, οι χαζομάρες: _άφησε τις ~ και σοβαρέψου!_ [ΕΤΥΜ. Πιθ. < γερμ. Paperlapapp* «φλυαρία», με την επίδρ. τού ουσ. πάρλα].

ΛΚΝ: *παρλαπίπα η* [parlapípa] Ο25α (συνήθ. πληθ.) : (οικ.) ως χαρακτηρισμός λόγων ανόητων, φλύαρων και κομπαστικών. 
[γερμ. papperlapap* (ηχομιμ.) παρετυμ. πάρλα και ίσως πίπα]

dict.cc: 
*papperlapapp*: hogwash, poppycock, pish-posh
*Papperlapapp!*: Rubbish! {interj} [esp. Br.]
*papperlapapp* [umgangssprachlich]: balderdash, tommyrot [coll.] [dated]
*Papperlapapp!* [umgangssprachlich] [Unfug]: Fiddlesticks! {interj} [coll.] [nonsense]​

Για να μη γράψω καμιά παρλαπίπα, το μπαλάκι στους ετυμολογικώς αρμοδιότερους. 

*Μα ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο να τη γράφει σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ είναι σωστή και η γερμανική ορθογραφία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> Θεωρείται ότι οι *παρλαπίπες* είναι από το γερμανικό _Papperlapapp!_ (Κουταμάρες!), με επιρροή από την _πάρλα_ και τις _πίπες_.



Αυτό είναι πιο δύσκολο κι από τις μούφες, Δαεμάνε. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό είναι πιο δύσκολο κι από τις μούφες, Δαεμάνε. :)


 
Σωστά, δόχτορα, είχε ξαναμπεί και λάθος μου που το 'ψαξα μόνο στον ενικό. 

Ε, τη μούφα την ψιλοκοσκίνισες, οι παρλαπίπες θα σε σκιάξουν; ;)


----------



## sarant (Sep 3, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...
> *παρλαπίπα*
> ΛΝΕΓ: *παρλαπίπα (η) * {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} (οικ.) οι ανόητες κουβέντες, οι χαζομάρες: _άφησε τις ~ και σοβαρέψου!_ [ΕΤΥΜ. Πιθ. < γερμ. Paperlapapp* «φλυαρία», με την επίδρ. τού ουσ. πάρλα].
> 
> ...


 
Έχω σοβαρότατες επιφυλάξεις, αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος πού βασίζουν τη γερμανική προέλευση -αν υπάρχει κάποια μαρτυρία χρήσης π.χ. από φοιτητές στη Λιψία το 1900, να πάω πάσο. Αλλιώς, μου φαίνεται απίθανο, δεδομένου ότι τα απευθείας γερμανικά δάνεια είναι ελάχιστα, όταν δεν συνοδεύονται από το αντικείμενο (διότι, η μούφα ή το Καφάο είναι άλλη περίπτωση: εισάγεις το πράγμα, εισάγεις και το όνομα).

Και αναρωτιέμαι: αν δέχεσαι επίδραση από την πάρλα και την πίπα, τι ανάγκη έχεις το παπερλαπάπ; Έτοιμη μπροστά σου είναι η παρλαπίπα, χωρίς φον και τσου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2011)

Εμ, γι' αυτό λέω ότι είναι δύσκολο. Πάντως, δεν χρειάζεται να προήλθε από φοιτητές στη Λ(ε)ιψία. Μπορεί π.χ. να ήταν η αγαπημένη φράση ξερωγώ του κόμη Άρμανσμπεργκ ή του Καρόλου Φιξ όταν του έφερναν δικαιολογίες για το α ή το β πράγμα, να διαδόθηκε, να συσχετίστηκε με την πάρλα και τις πίπες, και να έμεινε.


----------



## sarant (Sep 3, 2011)

Και πάλι, πρέπει να υπάρχει ανέκδοτο για να το στηρίξει. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι όλοι αυτοί οι Βαβαροί δεν άφησαν και πολλά γλωσσικά ίχνη, ίσως επειδή μιλούσαν γαλλικά ως επί το πλείστον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2011)

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον Σαραντάκο. Η παρλαπίπα είναι αρκετά διάφανη λέξη, κατά την γνώμη μου. Τα στοιχεία "πάρλα" και "πίπα" ήδη σημαίνουν από μόνα τους αυτό που εννοεί η σύνθετη λέξη ότι σημαίνουν*, άρα κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι χρειάζεται η γερμανική, που εδώ που τα λέμε είναι μόνο προσεγγιστικά όμοια.


* πάρλα = ακατάσχετη και άσκοπη φλυαρία, πίπα = βλακεία, κοτσανολογία // παρλαπίπα = φλύαρη κοτσανολογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι για την _παρλαπίπα_ τα δύο μεγάλα λεξικά απλώς αναπαράγουν ατόφιο (ή περίπου) το σχετικό λήμμα του Ανδριώτη, ενώ στις Κυπριακές Σπουδές, το Δελτίο της Εταιρείας Κυπριακών Σπουδών, τ. 64-65 αναφέρει: *παρλαπίπα*: Εκ του _μία πάρλα πίπα_ ήτοι μία ομιλία φούμαρα, καπνός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2011)

Και μια άλλη οπτική για το παπερλαπάπ:

Ο Μαρτάλερ προκάλεσε και το μέγα σκάνδαλο του Φεστιβάλ _[της Αβινιόν]_ του 2010: το Παπερλαπάπ. Κατασκευασμένη λέξη που ενδεχομένως παραφράζει το Palais des Papes, το Παλάτι των Παπών του οποίου η Αυλή της Τιμής αποτελεί τον πιο επίσημο χώρο του Φεστιβάλ από τότε που το ίδρυσε ο Ζαν Βιλάρ πριν από 64 χρόνια, και όπου η παράσταση έλαβε χώρα. 

Από παλιότερη Καθημερινή


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Google wasn't his friend:
Questioning the parcelled-out history that books recount to us, adding a few missing, even invented elements, crossing literature, music and philosophy, Christoph Marthaler will cast his poet's eyes on the illusory nature of truth, in this new creation with the enigmatic title, an outmoded German expression, that could be translated as "blah blah blah" or "what next!".
http://www.festival-avignon.com/en/Archive/Spectacle/2010/1​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

σνόρκελ (ο αναπνευστήρας)

Νήμα στη Λεξιλογία: snorkel = αναπνευστήρας (υποβρυχίου, κολύμβησης) | σνόρκελ


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

> πρέτσελ, Brezel


Ίσως από το εξαγγλισμένο _pretzel_. Πάντως, «τσ».

Δεν έχουμε βάλει τη μονάδα της συχνότητας, το _Hertz_, που καλό είναι να το γράφουμε και να το προφέρουμε *χερτς*.
Επίσης: _Μότσαρτ_ (και όχι _Μότζαρτ_).

Απορία: το «τζ» του _χερτζ_ είναι το μοναδικό «λανθασμένο» αλλά καθιερωμένο «τζ» της γερμανικής; (Εννοώ ότι στο teleterm έχουμε «χερτζ» και στη Βικιπαίδεια το ίδιο, ενώ ο Μότσαρτ και ο Αλτσχάιμερ τη γλίτωσαν.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2011)

Όχι· κι εδώ μέσα νομίζω έχουμε συζητήσει για το μπλιτζ (μπλιτσάκι), δεν ξέρω αν τα 350.000 πάντζερ που δίνει ο γκούγκλης είναι αληθινά --και γενικά, το γερμανικό z υποφέρει και γίνεται ζ σχεδόν παντού.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι· κι εδώ μέσα νομίζω έχουμε συζητήσει για το μπλιτζ (μπλιτσάκι), δεν ξέρω αν τα 350.000 πάντζερ που δίνει ο γκούγκλης είναι αληθινά --και γενικά, το γερμανικό z υποφέρει και γίνεται ζ σχεδόν παντού.



Sagen Sie das noch einmal, Herr Doktor! ;) Όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά βέβαια· παντού, όπως λέτε:







We got the message, though.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2011)

Μου υπέδειξαν ότι «κακώς δεν είμαι πιο αυστηρός σε αυτή τη μανία, να κάνουν -τζ- τα γερμανικά -τσ-, -σ- τα -ζ-» κπλ. Νομίζω ότι προέρχεται από τον αγγλικό/αμερικάνικο τρόπο ανάγνωσης, αλλά για να το δώσω σε ένα παράδειγμα, μαζεμένα:

Το Salzburg είναι Ζάλτσμπουργκ και όχι, ΟΧΙ Σάλτζμπουργκ (ούτε Σάλζμπεργκ, αλ' αμερικέν, φυσικά!).

Edit: Και με πρόλαβε der andere Kappadokier (και όχι· η σύναψη δεν υπάρχει στα γερμανικά)


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] ΟΧΙ Σάλτζμπουργκ (ούτε Σάλζμπεργκ, αλ' αμερικέν, φυσικά!).
> [...]


 Salatburg! Salatbar (furchtbar!) und ein Hamburger ohne Salz, bitte. :cheek:


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2011)

Εγώ είμαι της παλιάς εποχής και την ξέρω την πόλη της Αυστρίας Σαλτσβούργο (όπως λέμε σάλτσα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2011)

Όχι Αλατόπυργο; :twit:


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2011)

Δεν είμαι ΤΟΣΟ παλιά. 
Έτσι όμως πάει ασσορτί με το Αμβούργο και το Εδιμβούργο. 
_Πάω τώρα να κοιτάξω για κανά φτηνό εισιτήριο για Ιωαννούπολη, είμαι καλεσμένη σε ένα γάμο εκεί το Πάσχα_


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 26, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι· κι εδώ μέσα νομίζω έχουμε συζητήσει για το μπλιτζ (μπλιτσάκι), δεν ξέρω αν τα 350.000 πάντζερ που δίνει ο γκούγκλης είναι αληθινά --και γενικά, το γερμανικό z υποφέρει και γίνεται ζ σχεδόν παντού.



Παραδόξως όμως, μόνο στον γραπτό λόγο - δεν νομίζω ότι έχω ακούσει κανέναν να προφέρει "μπλίτζκριγκ" ή "πάντζερ", ούτε καν οι αθλητικοί ρεπόρτερ όταν μιλούν για τους παίκτες της Εθνικής Γερμανίας. Εκτός βέβαια από τις πόλεις: το Salzburg δεν νομίζω ότι σώζεται, ιδίως μετά το _Social Network_ που κατοχύρωσε το _Ζούκερμπεργκ = Zuckerberg_. Δύσκολα θα σωθεί και το *Χερτζ*, ιδίως αφού έχουμε το _ερτζιανός_...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2011)

Για την ακρίβεια, νομίζω Ζάκερμπεργκ (αφού το διαβάζει αμερικάνικα).


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 27, 2011)

Α, ναι, σωστά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2011)

Πάντως με το "τσ" νομίζω ότι είναι και θέμα προφοράς. Στα ελληνικά είναι πολύ κοντινά τα "πάντσερ" και "πάντζερ".

Πάντως τα αγγλικά τα αδικείτε. Προφέρουν Χερτς (Hertz) και Νάτσι (Nazi). Θα έλεγα ότι σέβονται αρκετά τις αρχικές προφορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

σπρέχεν, σπρεχάρω (από το ρ. _sprechen_ = μιλάω)

Στον προφορικό λόγο, σε περιβάλλον σλανγκ (π.χ. ορισμός στο slang.gr).


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> σπρέχεν, σπρεχάρω (από το ρ. _sprechen_ = μιλάω)
> 
> Στον προφορικό λόγο, σε περιβάλλον σλανγκ (π.χ. ορισμός στο slang.gr).



Και στη Λέξι, στα ρήματα σε -άρω:



daeman said:


> [...] σπρεχάρω (το γερμανομαθές _σπικάρω_)...


 ... ή το γερμανομαθές παρλάρω (αντιδάνειο μεν, για τις ιταλικές δε)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

_η κάσα_, στα ...λαζογερμανικά θα πεί _το ταμείο_ (από _die Kasse_)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> _η κάσα_, στα ...λαζογερμανικά θα πεί _το ταμείο_ (από _die Kasse_)


Όχι μόνο στα λαζογερμανικά, και στη χαρτοπαιξία (ΛΚΝ) και θυμάμαι παλιούς εμπόρους να το λένε έτσι. Δεν ξέρω από πού προέρχεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Από την ιταλική cassa, απ' όπου πήραμε κι εμείς τη λέξη:

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Kasse


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

Από την cassa και την κάψα, όχι από τον μπεζαχτά, ούτε από την μπάνκα, ε;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

Όντως, κι εγώ θυμάμαι να το λένε οι χαρτοπαίκτες. Είχα την εντύπωση πως είναι ...επαναδάνειο από τους μετανάστες της Γερμανίας. Αλλά πάλι, όλη η πρώτη γενιά ήταν φανατικοί χαρτοπαίκτες.

(το «θαπεί» το έκανα επίτηδες μία λέξη. Δεν είναι καλό, ε; )


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> [...](το «θαπεί» το έκανα επίτηδες μία λέξη. Δεν είναι καλό, ε; )



Μετά πρέπει ναπάς: θαπώ, θαπείς, θαπεί... ναπώ, ναπείς... ασπώ, ασπούμε, σανπώ > σαμπώ, καιπάει πολυμακριά ηβαλίτσα.
Το παναπεί είναι άλλο καπέλο, πολύ ψηλό και κόντυνε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> (το «θαπεί» το έκανα επίτηδες μία λέξη. Δεν είναι καλό, ε; )



Όχι, γιατί οι υπόλοιποι νομίζουν ότι σου κολλάει το πληκτρολόγιο. Αν πάλι είχες γράψει:

_ηκάσα_, στα ...λαζογερμανικά θαπεί _τοταμείο_ (απο_dieKasse_)

θα είχαμε υποψιαστεί ότι κάπου το πας. :) :angry:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

όχι, το θεωρώ μία λέξη όταν έχει την έννοια του _ίσον _ή _σημαίνει_, δηλαδή νομίζω πως δεν λειτουργεί σαν στιγμιαίος μέλλοντας του ρήματος αλλά σαν αυτόνομη μορφή (; ).

πχ:
Ο Γιώργος θα πει το ποίημα 

αλλά

_Die Kasse_ θαπεί _το ταμείο_


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Κατάλαβα. Αλλά πού να αλλάζεις τώρα όλα αυτά:

(στο γ' πρόσ.) σημαίνω: Tι θα πει “λέμφος” Δεν ξέρει τι θα πει φόβος, είναι άφοβος. | Δε διαφωνώ, αλλά αυτό δε θα πει ότι είμαι και τελείως σύμφωνος. | Αν δεν έρθει, θα πει ότι ήταν άρρωστος. 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=λέω&sin=all


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Επειδή στο κλείσιμο της συναυλίας του Σεράγεβου η Ωδή ήταν χωρίς ωδή, προτιμώ αυτό:
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Είχε περίεργο μενού η συναυλία στο Σεράγεβο.
> ...
> Συνολικά, μου φάνηκε αμήχανη και η εκδήλωση και το πρόγραμμά της.


Κι εγώ προτιμώ αυτό, την Ωδή χωρίς πολλά λόγια.  Εδώ να δεις αμηχανία:

Ode an die Freude - Robert Bennington (baritone, a.k.a. R.A.)






Γερμανικές λέξεις στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Μερικές από τις πιο κοινές, γιατί η αγγλική έχει πολλές, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο καμουφλαρισμένες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Drei Professoren - Vaterland verloren!* (Τρεις καθηγητάδες, χάθηκε η πατρίδα!) Αποδίδεται στον Μπίσμαρκ _(διαφωνώ με τη μετάφραση «καθηγητές», κτγμ δεν δείχνει αρκετά την περιφρόνηση του καγκελάριου για τους ακαδημαϊκούς συμβούλους του...)_



Ίσως είναι αλήθεια ότι ο Μπίσμαρκ χρησιμοποίησε πρώτος την παραλλαγή με τους τρεις καθηγητάδες ή προφεσόρους ή όπως αλλιώς θέλουμε να το αποδώσουμε, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα η φράση πρέπει να έχει παλαιότερη ιστορία, που αρχίζει από το Κοινοβούλιο της Φρανκφούρτης, το γνωστότερο ίσως αποτέλεσμα της Γερμανικής επανάστασης. Το κοινοβούλιο πέρασε στη γερμανική ιστορία ως «κοινοβούλιο των καθηγητών» (Professorenparlament), αν και θα έπρεπε ίσως (με βάση τα ποσοστά των εκπροσωπουμένων επαγγελμάτων) να είναι το «κοινοβούλιο των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων» ή το «κοινοβούλιο των δικηγόρων». Όπως και να έχει, ανάμεσα στην κάθε είδους κριτική υπήρξε και η έμμετρη, της μορφής: _Dreimal 100 Advokaten – Vaterland, du bist verraten; dreimal 100 Professoren – Vaterland, du bist verloren!_, που θα το απέδιδα έμμετρα (με μπαστουνάκι ένα «είδα») κάπως σαν: «Τριακόσιους αβοκάτους είδα - σε πρόδωσαν, πατρίδα· τριακόσιους προφεσόρους είδα - εχάθηκες, πατρίδα!».

Από τους 3 φορές 100 (dreimal 100) εύκολα μετατρέπεται η γερμανική εκδοχή στους μόνο τρεις καθηγητάδες:

Dreimal 100 Professoren – Vaterland, du bist verloren!
Drei Professoren – Vaterland verloren!


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2020)

*μπούνκερ*


----------

